# UKC Toy Poodles



## Mehpenn (Jan 18, 2010)

Does anyone here show toys in the UKC?


----------



## Mehpenn (Jan 18, 2010)

No one?


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

I don't have toys but I have seen a few shown in UKC. Would be nice if more of the small poodles were shown UKC.


----------



## Pudellover (Sep 8, 2014)

I've shown my standard abstract in UKC. Looking for a show quality parti or phantom toy poodle if you can recommend a breeder?


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

There were several toys at the UKC show in Peoria this last weekend. The handler was from Little Rock--we all took the SPOT test as well (the UKC equivalent to CGC).


----------



## Pudellover (Sep 8, 2014)

Do you know the breeder name or kennel name?


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

Sorry, no. Hers were solids though, black and white.


----------

